# [Aide] Demarage Imac g4



## Amy2oo (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, voila ce sujet fait suite au soucis de demarage de mon imac g4 flat panel que j'ia recupéré..

Après donc avoir reçu une ram en 512 compatible, je la met en place, je demara le mac, j'entend le gong habituel et je tombe sur une image grise avec en alternance le point d'interogation et l'image du finder..

J'ai essayé pal mal de chose en demarant (touche D, C, Pomme..) mais riuen n'y fait sauf le combo Pomme alt P R qui mepermet de relancer l'imac a l'infini..

J'essaye tant bien que mal d'arriver sur le DD (de pc que je veut formater) ou alors sur le lecteur dvd pour booter a partir de Tiger..

J'ai l'impression aussi que le clavier n'est aps reconnu par le mac.. pourtant le combo pomme ctrl p r a fonctionné...

Que faire ??

Merci a vous


----------



## CBi (9 Mai 2011)

Rien de méchant a priori = l'image grise avec en alternance le point d'interrogation et l'image du finder indique que le iMac ne trouve pas de système Mac OS installé sur son disque dur.

Donc il va te falloir démarrer à partir du lecteur optique et d'un CD/DVD de Mac OS X, ou brancher via Firewire un disque externe (ou un autre Mac) sur lequel un système Mac OS X est installé. Et à partir de là, réinstaller le système sur le DD de ton iMac.


----------



## Amy2oo (9 Mai 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Rien de méchant a priori = l'image grise avec en alternance le point d'interrogation et l'image du finder indique que le iMac ne trouve pas de système Mac OS installé sur son disque dur.
> 
> Donc il va te falloir démarrer à partir du lecteur optique et d'un CD/DVD de Mac OS X, ou brancher via Firewire un disque externe (ou un autre Mac) sur lequel un système Mac OS X est installé. Et à partir de là, réinstaller le système sur le DD de ton iMac.


 

Oui mais comment demarer du disque dur + lecteur dvd..

Le cd de tiger est bien dans le lecteur il se lance au demarage de l'imac puis s'arrete, de meme pour le DD je l'entend très peu..

J'ai essayé de rester appuyer sur D et C au demarage mais rien n'y fait..

Seul pomme Ctrl P R fonctionne..


Que faire..

Faut 'il prendre en compte le positionnement des cavaliers.. ?


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir ,
et en appuyant sur "alt" et tu choisis le dvd tiger


----------



## Amy2oo (15 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir non j'ai beau tout essayé je ne m'en sort pas.

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs lecteurd dvd et plusieurs disques durs, ben le resultat est toujours le meme..


Quand je fais C OU D au demarage sa ne sert a rien et j'arrive sur le ? qui clignote.


Quand je démarre en pressant ALT j'arrive sur un ecran gris ou il y a a gauche une fleche ronde et a droite une fleche pintant vers la droite (suivant je pense) mais rien au milieu alors que je devrai avoir quelque chose je pense..

J'ai essayé bien sur de mettre le cd de tiger et celui de leopard, mais rien le lecteur dvd se lance au démarage comme le DD mais se coupe au bout de 5 secondes..

Je ne sais plus quoi faire..


----------



## didgar (15 Mai 2011)

Salut !

As-tu vérifié que la nappe IDE interne est connectée correctement à la CM ?
Essaie également en démarrant sur un disque externe.

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

C'est ton DVD d'origine vendu avec ton mac ou c'est un autre?
Car si ton Tiger est gris et qu'il ne vient pas te ton propre mac, c'est normal.
Ou es ce que ton DVD est noir? C'est la version "retail" donc universelle.
Démarre ton iMac en mode Taget ("t" au démarrage) connecté à un autre mac.
A partir de cet autre mac, tu répare le disque de ton iMac avec utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Amy2oo (15 Mai 2011)

Pour les cd, oui ce sont des universels..

Pour les nappes ben j'en ai essayé 2, j'ai meme remarqué que celle d'origine du imac était perforé d'un petit millimetre (surement fais exprès je pense...).

Sinon oui je n'ai pas pensé a relier entre eux mes deux g4 mais avec quel cable..?

Un double firewire ? et, je suis sur d'y arriver ? car acheter un cable pour rien..


Merci a vous..


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi acheter, vous avez un disque dur firewire , prenez le câble , ou bien demandez a votre entourage , vous avez bien une personne qui possède un mac ou bien disque dur firewire


----------



## Amy2oo (15 Mai 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi acheter, vous avez un disque dur firewire , prenez le câble , ou bien demandez a votre entourage , vous avez bien une personne qui possède un mac ou bien disque dur firewire


 
Bonsoir, non je n'ai pas de disque dur en firewire, dans mes 2 imac ils s'agit de recup de pc, vous parlez d'un interne ou externe..?

Car j'ai des DD externes mais tous en usb pour mes pc.

Pour le cable firewire d'un coté autant l'achter car sa me servira.

C'est bien ce type de cable qu'il me faut ?

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...tx=70&ty=95&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

Merci


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

Oui, c'est ce câble là, du FireWire 400.


----------



## Amy2oo (15 Mai 2011)

ok j'en ai prit un, je le recevrai d'ici 4 jours je pense.

Sinon quand je le reçoit, je le branche a mon "bon" imac g4 allumé ou éteind ??

Puis une fois relié je lance l'autre imac et que devrais-je faire ??

Merci beaucoup en tout cas..


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Mai 2011)

voila les explication de macOXfacile  pour le demarrage en target "firewire
http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------



## Onmac (16 Mai 2011)

Tu éteins tout tes macs. 
Tu relis les macs avec le câble firewire.
Tu allumes le mac qui fonctionne.
Tu allumes ton mac HS en appuyant sur T jusqu'au logo firewire.
Une fois le tout fait, sur ton mac qui fonctionne, tu va dans "Application->utilitaire->utilitaire de disque"
Tu sélectionne  le disque qui est orange et dans l'onglet "SOS" tu clic sur "réparé lé disque" 
Une fois le tout terminé, tu EJECT le disque firewire.
Tu démarre ton mac HS sur le DVD et tu installes le système.

Voilà


----------



## Amy2oo (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour alors voila le topo.

J'ai acheté le cble qu'il fallait et j'ai donc suivi la procedure, mais le soucis et

Quand tout est branché et que j'allume le second imac, je maintient T comme ecrit, mais au bout de 10 secondes l'imac s'éteind tout seul.

J'ai essayé les deux ports firewire sur les 2 imac mais rien n'y fait il s'éteind tout seul.

Sur mon premier imac celui qui fonctionne, rien ne se passe...

Quel peut etre le probleme ??

A noter je me sert d'un imac g4 20" en 1.25 ghz en usb 2, pour essayer de demarer un imac g4 15" en 800 mhz en usb1.

Cela peut 'il venir d'un incompatibilité ???

Merci a vous


----------



## Onmac (2 Juin 2011)

Rien à voir entre USB et FireWire. Je démarre un PowerMac G3 sur un MacBook Pro Intel de 2010 sans souci.

Si tu as la possibilité, tu sors ton disque de ton G4 HS.
Tu le connecte à un bridge (ce qui fait la connexion entre HD et Mac) 
Le bridge, tu le connecte à ton mac qui fonctionne.
Si le HD n'apparait pas, il est HS
Si il apparait, tu installes le système via le G4 qui fonctionne.


----------



## quebecmac (16 Juin 2011)

Amy2oo a dit:


> Oui mais comment demarer du disque dur + lecteur dvd..
> 
> Le cd de tiger est bien dans le lecteur il se lance au demarage de l'imac puis s'arrete, de meme pour le DD je l'entend très peu..
> 
> ...



SALUT  C'est ou "pomme"? je viens d'ajouter de la RAM et j'ai les "Mrs." et le "?" qui apparaissent...A noter qu'il a deja fonctionné (experimental) mais bien.(G4silverquik)
Merci .


----------



## christophe2312boulot (17 Juin 2011)

quebecmac a dit:


> SALUT  C'est ou "pomme"? je viens d'ajouter de la RAM et j'ai les "Mrs." et le "?" qui apparaissent...A noter qu'il a deja fonctionné (experimental) mais bien.(G4silverquik)
> Merci .



essaye de démarrer en appuyant sur x si le système est déjà sur le disque dur


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est ton DVD d'origine vendu avec ton mac ou c'est un autre?
> Car si ton Tiger est gris et qu'il ne vient pas te ton propre mac, c'est normal.
> Ou es ce que ton DVD est noir? C'est la version "retail" donc universelle.
> Démarre ton iMac en mode Taget ("t" au démarrage) connecté à un autre mac.
> A partir de cet autre mac, tu répare le disque de ton iMac avec utilitaire de disque.



Juste une petite précision. 
L'OS fourni avec l'iMac G4 20" 1,25 Ghz, ce n'était pas Tiger, mais Panther.


----------

